

Building a Music Visualizer with Unity3D - miketucker
http://www.creativeapplications.net/mac/visuals-for-sonar-festival-vdmx-to-unity3d-tutorials/
Unity3D has a reputation as being a gaming platform, but there's a lot of untapped potential to it. Over the summer I built an app in Unity3D that acts as a live music visualizer. Here is a showcase of the work, as well as a tutorial on how to do it yourself. Hope you enjoy it.
======
jianshen
Thanks for this. I'd like to see more Tech x Music posts on HN.

